# Thinking about a Skyline in the next few years...questions



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

Well I'll be up front and say that it will probably be 2 years before I get one but I always like to do my homework. I really like unique cars, that's why I have the classic stangs, the Charger, and the 87 Grand National.

I can only realistically afford the R-32 according to Motorex's numbers. Is the GTS turbocharged and AWD like the GT-R? Sorry if this is a stupid question, I really don't know much about them yet. What sort of power does it put out compared to the GT-R?

Does the R32 have airbags? 


And for now...which R32 version should I be looking at and why?

Thanks


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you can get an GTS-T which is an TurboCharged inline 6... 2.5L engine with RWD

Only GT-R Skylines have RB26DETT engines.... (inline 6, 2.6L Twin Turbo) Pumping out about 280HP with AWD 

you can also get an GTS which i think has an RB20DE engine and you can get the DET engine with .. well you know an Turbo.


The GTS cars honestly are nothing compared to GTR Skylines.. and in my opinion just like any other car.. way over priced...

look for GTR's... there is actually an R32 GTR for sale.. in Washington... under this Skyline forum  $35k

DO they have airbags? Not sure


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

the 32 also has the GTS4 which has a single turbo, 2 litre engine. it does come with the atessa which is the GTR's 4wd system.
what version u should look for really depends on what u want to do with it and how much u can spend on it. if say i had 35k, i would buy a GTS4 and work the engine with the rest of the money. not too sure how much they cost in the states tho.
i think the later models came out with air bags on the driver's side only.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Okay guys, thanks a bunch. I'm set on the GT-R now...but as I said it'll be 2 years probably. Need to sell one of the other cars. Just got the house paid off, so that's a big monkey off my back.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

280bhp is just what they put out, cuz japan's laws only allows that much hp for any cars. it's really around 330 i think


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

*good choice*

the R-32 is the best choice, it's the lightest and the cheapest. Try not to get the V Spec. The vspec just adds weight and supposivly quiets the engine. So go for the R32 GT-R. Don't go to MOTO REX ,they rip you off, go to www.RBmotoring.com or www.omegaskylines.com


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

RB Motoring get their cars legalized by MotoRex (just that they do it a few at a time so it costs less) and Omega's cars aren't legal as far as anyone knows.

In other words (for the 123745091th time), if you want a legal Skyline in the US, it will have to be legalized by MotoRex.

J


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *you can get an GTS-T which is an TurboCharged inline 6... 2.5L engine with RWD*


Only for R33. R32 GTS-T has RB20DET.


PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *DO they have airbags? Not sure *


No airbags.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

motorex costs a lot but i don't think that they don't rip you off. if you don't trust motorex, try to import/legalize the car on your own. SHITLOAD of paper work, HUGE pain in the ass, and will pay a lil less than what you would pay motorex. i personally trust motorex and will be the place i would go to get a skyline...if i ever get one


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Actually there isn't a japanese law for HP it was an agreement between manufacturers for the 280 HP but actually I think it was 276 HP at any rate there is no law since I here toyota's new supra will have more than 280 as will the new GT-R versions of the skyline but that's a rumored as far as the skyline is concerned.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i also heard that there was a restriction to the skyline's power by the japan government just like lionel said...around 330 or 350hp.. maybe i heard wrong..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

It's really a manufacturer's agreement, but it's rather common knowledge in japan that nissan's RBs are way more powerful than that... they're just all restricted to _under_ 300 hp (by agreement), which comes out to 276hp (by practice)...

The Nismo 400R proved that a moderately tuned Skyline has at least that much power (400hp) in it... even before going into the big money mods... in other words, the RB should've been 400hp if the _restriction agreement_ had never been.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

you didnt hear wrong vsp3c, 280 is what you see, but i hear it's been tested at 300+ hp. anyways, i was doin research and the 400r is a different story, and i quote (from some site) "...Since engine power for production cars is restricted to 280hp in Japan, having a car built by a tuning division is the only way to get round such a regulation. And this is exactly what Nissan did with the 400R in February 1996, a car that was produced in a very limited number of only 99 pieces."


----------

